# AquaClear Amrid Remover Inserts



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

AquaClear Amrid Remover Inserts

Can anyone tell me what this is? 
I've tried to research it online but all I get is marketing info.

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=114&PROD_ID=01005960020101

Is it like the Aquaclear Biomax Insert where it provides surface area for bacteria to grow?

I found one in an old filter of mines and thinking of putting it into my tank to seed it.

Thanks
Arc


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I can't read the fine print on the picture of the box, but my guess is that it's an ion exchange resin or some kind of zeolite. Some of these can be recharged with salt, and then when you put them in the water flow they exchange sodium for ammonium. But then you have sodium...

IMHO, it's a stopgap treatment, and water changes would be a better stopgap. Better to address the problem of ammonia in a more permanent way, i.e. biological filtration with bacteria, or consumption by growing plants.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The fine print doesn't have much information but glad to know what it really is. I'll be throwing it out as I had it in an unused filter and could explain the deaths I suffered a while back. 

I've got filter floss in all my filters but for some reason I keep thinking the ceramix stuff or the more expense stuff would be better. I guess their marketing departments are working.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The aquaclear medias are non-regenerating, if I remember correctly.

I have thought of exactly ONE use for them: When I send a bucket of fish to a friend, I put some of this zeolite-type stuff in, and it absorbs ammonia, because there's no functional biofilter in the bucket. Then when the people are finished with the drip acclimation, I suggest they just throw out the chemical sorbent material.

Don't stick this stuff in your tank, it can crash your biofilter. I suppose in the event of a biofilter crash, this stuff would be better in your tank than having your fish get gill burns, but until the day your testing turns up 5 ppm of ammonia, you won't want to put this into your tank. And even if you do, you should pull it out when you get a cycled sponge from your buddy to restart your biofilter.


W

P.S. Aquarists disagree on media. I'm a big fan of floss for removal of solids and particulate. BUt nothing beats EHEIM EHFI PRO substrate (ceramic). Plus floss for mechanical filtration and a bit of extra biofilter.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> P.S. Aquarists disagree on media. I'm a big fan of floss for removal of solids and particulate. BUt nothing beats EHEIM EHFI PRO substrate (ceramic). Plus floss for mechanical filtration and a bit of extra biofilter.


The Eheim stuff is designed for canister filters, would it have the same effectiveness if I put them in a bag drop some into my HOB or sump?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I find it works great in HOB filters. I buy a media bag or use the plastic mesh from the onions I buy at the grocery store. I usually see bioballs in sumps, because sumps are designed to provide a wet/dry filter, and are large enough to handle "less space efficient" media like bioballs.

W


----------

